# EOS R Lens Compatability



## Donde (Mar 22, 2019)

Is the Canon 400 5.6 compatable with the EOS R?


----------



## kalgra (Mar 22, 2019)

All EF lenses are compatible with the adapter. I love my EOS R! Was originally disappointed by the specs when it was released but specs really aren’t everything. I find myself picking it up over my 5D mk iv every time.


----------



## daveo228i (Dec 23, 2019)

Just concurring with the previous statement. I have an RP and the EOS lens adapter. It works flawlessly and on all lenses except “M”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

